# Bluegrass RC



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Qual-- Triple middle retired. Standout long gun. About 50% success ratio.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Brooks, any info. on the open?

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry Gregg, I'm working the Q


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Q callbacks--land blind
2,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Q-- 5, 9,10,12,17,18,19,21,22,23,27. 
11 dogs to water blind


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Q--last series 9,12,17,18,21,22,23,27


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

How about the Open any body know anything


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

The Q last series was to be a double water marks. Has anyone heard any results?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Q results

1st --12 Stone Grade Coal. Trey Lawrence
2nd --9 Garrisons Magical Lady Mark Miles
3rd -- 22 Chessar's Crackshot Chic Jim Battery
4th --17 Atlast Chance Martha Blank
RJ-- 18 Jazztime Treat Houston Watson 

Congrats to all!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

captain2560 said:


> Q results
> 
> 1st --12 Stone Grade Coal. Trey Lawrence
> 2nd --9 Garrisons Magical Lady Mark Miles
> ...


Way to go Houston and Treat on your RJ!


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, Gregg.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

I heard 10 back to water marks in open
sorry no numbers


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Al only two finish with out handle
LB first
Gizmo second not sure about others.


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Pinetree said:


> Way to go Al only two finish with out handle
> LB first
> Gizmo second not sure about others.


Jimmie Darnell got 4th with Roxie.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Eric Gawthorpe and Baker on the Am. win. Well deserved.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Results posted on EE


----------



## Nichole Sutton (Feb 24, 2011)

Way to go Erik and Baker on the win in Am!!!


----------

